# Store director bullying



## Chickenstratch (Dec 24, 2019)

I already quit my job at target, but I’m wondering if I should take any more action. I recently called off work with a valid reason, and the store director listened to it and then abruptly stopped talking, so I stayed on the line in case if there was anything else he wanted to say to me. However, he thought I hung up and then I then listened to him yell to another co-worker how much of a f***ing liar I am, and continued to trash my reputation to another co-worker using harsh language including swear words. Especially after taking harassment training and being aware of targets inclusion and openness polices, I feel betrayed as a team “leader”, someone I’m supposed to look up to is spreading harsh verbage about my charter to another co-worker, which I consider bullying and harassment.


----------



## CoolLife24 (Dec 24, 2019)

Yes take action on that...put them in their places.


----------



## NKG (Dec 24, 2019)

Unless you have proof like a recorded conversation then it's your word vs them. You already quit so just let it go. Coming on here to vent using your real 1st name isn't professional.


----------



## Chickenstratch (Dec 24, 2019)

@NKG could I ask a higher authority to look into retrieving the phone call recording? This incident happened over the phone. I don’t think that this team leader should get away with his actions, I have family and friends that are employed at this target and I’d hate for these actions by him to be continued.


----------



## Bufferine (Dec 24, 2019)

Do something!


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Dec 24, 2019)

Recording phone calls maybe illegal by state law. You sound like a seasonal hire who quit without notice with attendance issues.
Heresay doesn’t count. Without well documented events, talking hr or hotline, you need to move on.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Dec 24, 2019)

Hey, go ahead and ask higher authority, see if they GAF, they won’t.


----------



## BoxCutter (Dec 24, 2019)

It is your word against their word. Phone calls are not recorded. The most they would have is the time of the call. Will the other TM the SD was talking to back you up or side with the SD? I get the feeling there is more to your time at Spot then you are mentioning in this post. You quit. Time to move on.


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Dec 24, 2019)

There’s nothing you can do.  Spot looks out for Spot, not you, unfortunately, and as long as there’s no basis for a lawsuit, or bad publicity, and your store’s sales and numbers are good, they don’t seem to care if the leaders are asshats. Just for future reference, a lot of “leaders” are asshats who don’t deserve to be looked up to. Respect Is earned, or not, as the case may be. Spot doesn’t have a monopoly on asshat leaders, but they aren’t lacking for them, either. Good luck and don’t look back!


----------



## tellmeaboutatime (Dec 25, 2019)

You quit, he had no power over you anymore, so bullying is a stretch. Unprofessional? Absolutely. Lets be perfectly honest, most of the SDs and ETLs are not professionals to begin with. Anyone who quits Spot gets trashed, really they do. Their "policies" are no better than the paper you wipe your ass with. Just move on for your own sanity.


----------



## Elohseeyou (Dec 25, 2019)

You never hear the other side to these sob stories

“Best-worker-ever” doesn’t get trashed after a legitimate callout.

Not an advocate for being jerks to people, but there’s usually a correlation between the “presence of a**holes” and a failure of one’s own ability to be accountable.

Can’t tell you how many times I’ve seen the “I’m a victim” card gets played by those who have no business holding it.


----------



## ThreeCreeks (Dec 26, 2019)

Getting your feelings hurt isn’t bullying or harassment....

While it may have been unprofessional (if it even happened) it sounds like there’s a lot more to the story than what is being told. 

Put your big boy pants on and move on. It’s a harsh world and if this really upset you I’d be a little concerned with what else you’re going to face out there


----------



## Captain Orca (Dec 26, 2019)

My store on Neptune's first  manager was as far from a bully as one could expect.  He was well liked, very respectful and courteous.  He moved on.  I moved on.  Our sister store about 10 miles away has the same type of manager.  He's a real pro, also well liked and an excellent mgr.  Another sister store had a terrible manager.  She left.  No loss.  And there 'ya go!


----------



## jackandcat (Jan 1, 2020)

Here's my take, given I don't know the SD's side of the story. What you're describing isn't unique to Target.  The SD jumped to the conclusion that you "hung up" on them, instead of realizing you stopped talking so they could respond. This is one of the problems with telephone calls, as well as with e-mails and text messages, is you're not face-to-face. A lot of the real communication in a conversation is the facial clues, body language and subtleties of tone of voice which really don't come across other than in person (or to a limited amount in videoconferencing). The SD may have been very angry, felt threatened or challenged, and vented their anger towards you rightly or wrongly with other TLs and TMs. I can't tell if this is the SD intentionally bullying you.  Sadly, miscommunication is a big problem in most workplaces, not just at Target.  If you think the politics, cronyism and favoritism is bad at Target, this is nothing unusual compared to a lot of other companies and jobs with more cut-throat and harsh office politics.  Think of the terrible finger pointing, blame game and scapegoating at a company like Boeing after its 737-MAX scandal.......


----------

